# I decided to drop out of university, how to tell to my parents?



## Mr B (Aug 22, 2013)

I posted a thread if I should drop out or not before. After 3 weeks I can't stand university life anymore. I am sick of going to university. I don't get along with people in my class. Also there are tons of homework that I have not even a little interest in. I didn't like the teachers. When I am at the university, I feel like I am wasting my time there. 4 weeks has already passed and I didn't learn something valuable.

If I had known that my course was going to be like that I wouldn't even chose it. I have no chance to change my university course.(I don't want that anyway)

I have interest in computers. I started to learn some programming this summer but since the university started I haven't continued. I want to learn programming at home. I want to teach it to myself, alone. I want to buy books, join the online courses and learn from them. I planned this before the university started in case things goes bad.

How should I tell to my parents that I'll drop out? I know if I just say them we will have a huge argument. They only believe that with education I could find good jobs and become successful. They believe people who didn't finish his education is stupid. I feel like I will not be able to get them accepted my idea.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

In a way, they are right. It's very difficult to pursue a career without a post-secondary education. Keep in mind that post-secondary education is not there to teach you essential skills; it's meant to appease employers and increase opportunities.


----------



## IAmDisappoint (Oct 9, 2013)

You really might not learn anything from college. The vast majority of students don't make a legitimate attempt to better themselves and just pick up the diploma. That being said, that diploma is your ticket to a career, and unless you're a savant who has incredible networking ability (you wouldn't be on this forum) then you won't find someone to hire you. 

I say if you can bear it and at least get a C+ on your classes, you should keep attending. If you're failing your classes though, it's much more prudent to withdraw and stop burning yourself into debt until you're actually ready for it.

If you can find a co-op or internship, it'd be a legitimate reason to stop attending classes. That's one possible outlet. If the company finds you're a natural, they might even hire you without you completing a degree, but again, this takes a lot of networking skill and charisma.

Completing this degree may be your only option unless you're happy working an 8-hour shift at a job you won't enjoy while pursuing your passions outside that time.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

Just tell them. You'll feel a lot better afterwards.

I withdrew for one semester because I wanted to work on my mental health and figure out exactly what I want to do with my future. It's helping me a lot. I am now seeing what I don't want to do in college and what interests me.


----------



## scottx (Oct 19, 2013)

it seems like you have an attitude problem more than anything else, you should stay in school and graduate. there are a lot of things in life that you will not want to do, but you will need to do them anyway. If you can't do this then just remember working at McDonalds is ten times worse.


----------



## lesedwards (Oct 7, 2013)

If you really have a passion to do what you want and it requires school, tough it out. 

I switched programs because I didn't have a passion for it. Yes the work was hard but that wasn't my reason to leave


----------



## katielucille (Oct 3, 2013)

Unless you are some kind of Bill Gates-Type Prodigy, you need to go to school to learn about computers. You can not teach your self when in comes to having a career, unless you have a mentor, who will probably want you to have a college degree (this is called an internship). 

I have a love/hate relationship with college. I am a neuroscience major, and the course load is demanding. All sciences known to man, all math's and plenty of anatomy courses. I think about quitting probably once a week. But I wont, because I want to be successful. I like daydreaming about killing my professors, quitting school and winning some kind of cosmic lottery and becoming rich without school. The key word in that sentence was dreaming. Things like that don't happen. You have to work HARD to get what you want out of life. 99% of the time, it won't just be handed to you. 

The only person you should worry about hurting by dropping out of college is yourself. Change your major if it is too challenging for you. College is designed to separate the intelligent from the not intelligent, why would it be easy?


----------



## PaintItBlack (May 9, 2013)

scottx said:


> it seems like you have an attitude problem more than anything else, you should stay in school and graduate. there are a lot of things in life that you will not want to do, but you will need to do them anyway. *If you can't do this then just remember working at McDonalds is ten times worse.*


People need to **** off with this, not everybody who doesn't finish hs, or college works in McDonalds.
I mentioned once before, I have a lot of cousins living near me, and none of them finished HS, some didnt even finish first 4 grades, and still none of them work in McDonalds, they have normal jobs like everyone else, some even have really good paying jobs with like 70$ or more per hour.
School Diploma is just simple piece of paper that shows that you wasted years and tears of your life in there, not that you are smart.

You can have all A's in school and somebody else can have all F's and still have better job and life than you, just because you have A in school doesnt mean that you are smart, and person who has F is stupid.
U know not everybody cares about memorizing useless stuff about shakespeare, cells, napoleon or whatever just for tests and A's.
Some people actually use their brain much better than that.


----------



## katielucille (Oct 3, 2013)

PaintItBlack said:


> People need to **** off with this, not everybody who doesn't finish hs, or college works in McDonalds.
> I mentioned once before, I have a lot of cousins living near me, and none of them finished HS, some didnt even finish first 4 grades, and still none of them work in McDonalds, they have normal jobs like everyone else, some even have really good paying jobs with like 70$ or more per hour.
> School Diploma is just simple piece of paper that shows that you wasted years and tears of your life in there, not that you are smart.
> 
> ...


Don't mock people for wanting to learn about things and better themselves. Learning about that "useless stuff" is what makes you a well rounded person, capable of thing greater than just manual labor to earn a living. Whatever path you choose to live yours life, well that's your choice. 

No offense, but I really wouldn't take advice from someone who calls Shakespeare, undoubtedly the greatest writer to use the English language hands down and the world's most astonishing dramatist "useless". But if you went to college, or even high school, maybe you would know that.


----------



## PaintItBlack (May 9, 2013)

katielucille said:


> Don't mock people for wanting to learn about things and better themselves. Learning about that "useless stuff" is what makes you a well rounded person, capable of thing greater than just manual labor to earn a living. Whatever path you choose to live yours life, well that's your choice.
> 
> No offense, but I really wouldn't take advice from someone who calls Shakespeare, undoubtedly the greatest writer to use the English language hands down and the world's most astonishing dramatist "useless". But if you went to college, or even high school, maybe you would know that.


That wasnt advice, just my opinion, I just hate when people say all the time, if you don't work hard in school or go to college you will work in McDonalds, thats simply not true, so I gave examples.



> But if you went to college, or even high school, maybe you would know that.


I did finish high school.
I wouldn't go to college and spend 4 more years on my life even if i got 50 millions after I graduate from there.
To me Shakespeare is useless and to a lot of other people I know too, even on google you can see many people who think that its useless, nobody speaks like that anymore, so no reason to teach about it, there are better books and more useful things to teach in school.
Is there any job or anything that requires knowledge of Shakespeare?


----------



## katielucille (Oct 3, 2013)

PaintItBlack said:


> That wasnt advice, just my opinion, I just hate when people say all the time, if you don't work hard in school or go to college you will work in McDonalds, thats simply not true, so I gave examples.
> 
> I did finish high school.
> I wouldn't go to college and spend 4 more years on my life even if i got 50 millions after I graduate from there.
> ...


You don't have to read Shakespeare to appreciate what he did. Other than careers in literature, mainly British or French, there are no careers that focus just on him. It's about appreciating how significant his works were at the time, what he did for all literature. Drama might not exist today if he hadn't started the movement. And the other examples you gave cells and Napoleon. Without Napoleon, America wouldn't own half of our country (Louisiana Purchase). We would all be speaking French. And if people knew nothing of cells, there would be no medicine. There would be no evolution. A common cold would kill you. You simply lack appreciation and respect for the past. Respect for people who lived their lives based on how they could make the world a better place to live, not just line their pockets with cash. 

I am honestly cutting you slack because I understand where you're coming from. My younger brother is a plumber, and my father is an electrician. So don't get me wrong. I know that a life of labor is nothing to joke about (in reference to the McDonalds thing). But don't try to make it seem like people who go to school are any lesser than people who don't because you're mad about the way society will judge you if you don't go. Unfortunately, that is the stigma attached with not going. This is the society we live in, and life isn't fair.


----------



## PaintItBlack (May 9, 2013)

All I wanted to say is it annoys me when people say if you don't work hard in school or go to college you will be working in McDonalds.
If you care about him that's ok, but not everybody does, and most of people find that stuff useless.
I spent whole year in hs reading about him, analyzing words, writing essays. and I couldn't care less, I will never use any of that in life, and more useful things like how to do taxes, how to manage money and all that, they never taught me.
School is supposed to be about preparing you for life, I don't see how reading Shakespeare prepares you for life?



> But don't try to make it seem like people who go to school are any lesser than people who don't


I don't see where I said that?
The way I see it, its completely opposite, people who didn't go to school are considered lesser than people who did go to school.

Anyway, there is honestly no point in doing this, you will not agree with me, I will not agree with you so...


----------



## katielucille (Oct 3, 2013)

PaintItBlack said:


> All I wanted to say is it annoys me when people say if you don't work hard in school or go to college you will be working in McDonalds.
> If you care about him that's ok, but not everybody does, and most of people find that stuff useless.
> I spent whole year in hs reading about him, analyzing words, writing essays. and I couldn't care less, I will never use any of that in life, and more useful things like how to do taxes, how to manage money and all that, they never taught me.
> School is supposed to be about preparing you for life, I don't see how reading Shakespeare prepares you for life?
> ...


If you seriously are under the impression that high school is supposed to prepare you for life... you're just a child in high school how could it possibly do that. High school is to prepare you for college, everyone knows that. I've taken one accounting class in college and I do my own taxes.



PaintItBlack said:


> I don't see where I said that?
> The way I see it, its completely opposite, people who didn't go to school are considered lesser than people who did go to school.


You don't have to say things directly, you need to realize when you say things sometimes, you imply other things. I wrote a whole paragraph about how I sympathize with you and understand where you were coming from, and how people who don't go to school are considered lesser than people who do go to school. Did you not read it?

Look, I wouldn't be so defensive if I didn't feel like it was for the greater good. Think about what you say before you say it, and how other people will react. Don't bash education, because it is the foundation for a proper society. You have no real grasp on life or society, and no real understanding of how life really is. You are going to get a serious reality check one day. Until then, don't argue with people who are smarter than you. You make yourself look like an idiot.


----------



## PaintItBlack (May 9, 2013)

katielucille said:


> If you seriously are under the impression that high school is supposed to prepare you for life... you're just a child in high school how could it possibly do that. High school is to prepare you for college, everyone knows that. I've taken one accounting class in college and I do my own taxes.
> 
> You don't have to say things directly, you need to realize when you say things sometimes, you imply other things. I wrote a whole paragraph about how I sympathize with you and understand where you were coming from, and how people who don't go to school are considered lesser than people who do go to school. Did you not read it?
> 
> Look, I wouldn't be so defensive if I didn't feel like it was for the greater good. Think about what you say before you say it, and how other people will react. Don't bash education, because it is the foundation for a proper society. You have no real grasp on life or society, and no real understanding of how life really is. You are going to get a serious reality check one day. Until then, don't argue with people who are smarter than you. You make yourself look like an idiot.


I'm not American, so I have hard time explaining what I really think because I can use only simple words, and I don't care if I look stupid for saying my opinion, you insult me and say things that I didn't talk about at all, you can read my mind or what?

People in HS are not kids, when you graduate it you are usually 18-19 years old.
I don't bash education, I just don't care about useless things and events that happen 100, 200, 500, or even 1000 years ago.
I want to learn about things that will actually help me in life, Shakespeare, or some random event from 500 years ago don't interest me.
I didn't lived in that time, I live in this time, and maybe I want to know about wars that are going now in the world and not about wars 200 years ago for example.
Maybe I want to know about taxes, price of stocks, and not about who Napoleon was and what he did few hundreds years ago.

Maybe you need to realise people have diff opinions and learn to respect them, ever thought about that?
And one last thing, if you honestly believe that stuff that teach today in school are good and useful in life, then we don't have anything to talk about.

Before somebody else replies to my posts read this:
*I WILL NOT OPEN, READ, OR ANSWER* so don't bother replying.
I'm done with this topic, bye...


----------



## katielucille (Oct 3, 2013)

Sigh... Why would I respect an opinion based from ignorance? I love hearing other people's opinions, that's why I'm here. "Ignorance is the curse of God; knowledge is the wing wherewith we fly to heaven." Food for thought!


----------



## Niche (Dec 28, 2013)

PaintItBlack said:


> People need to **** off with this, not everybody who doesn't finish hs, or college works in McDonalds.
> I mentioned once before, I have a lot of cousins living near me, and none of them finished HS, some didnt even finish first 4 grades, and still none of them work in McDonalds, they have normal jobs like everyone else, some even have really good paying jobs with like 70$ or more per hour.
> *School Diploma is just simple piece of paper that shows that you wasted years and tears of your life in there, not that you are smart.
> *
> *You can have all A's in school and somebody else can have all F's and still have better job and life than you,* .....


 PaintItBlack, what you said is very appealing to me. In some cases, what you said is true; while in other cases, what you said is not true. Those depend on each individual, what the one is trying to study, and our education system. So the real danger is what people always tend to overgeneralize their statement.

But still, what you said is very appealing to me! Because I know that you feel something wrong in our education system. And yes, our education system is like the movie MATRIX, and Neo intuitively felt something wrong, but he could not explain what it is exactly wrong before he waked up and exposed to the true reality.



PaintItBlack said:


> *All I wanted to say is it annoys me when people say if you don't work hard in school or go to college you will be working in McDonalds.
> *If you care about him that's ok, but not everybody does, and most of people find that stuff useless.
> I spent whole year in hs reading about him, analyzing words, writing essays. and I couldn't care less, *I will never use any of that in life, and more useful things like how to do taxes, how to manage money and all that, they never taught me.
> School is supposed to be about preparing you for life,* I don't see how reading Shakespeare prepares you for life?
> .....


 No, according the British educationalist, Sir Ken Robisnon, school is NOT to prepare you for life, but, instead, to produce or manufacture professors. School is to train your skill so that you will be good at academics, but NOT to train your skill so that you will be good at life!

Robinson also pointed out that the design of our education system is based on the PAST, not present, nor future. So I guess that 150 years ago Shakespeare's drama is probably the mainstream for those high-class people to entertain themselves. So learning Shakespeare literature at that time might be considered as not only elegant and chic, but also very useful skills, because you could actually use them to earn money from rich people in the theater! However, nowadays, people have many ways to entertain themselves (e.g. internet, video games), so Shakespeare's entertainment is clearly outdate for most people.

Nevertheless, our education system is quiet stubborn - the change of our education system always lags behind the change of our modern society. They will add how to do taxes, how to manage money and all that to our education system in the next several decades! So please be patient! :boogie

You may find the following Youtube video useful from the British educationalist, who explain what it is wrong in our education system:
Changing Education Paradigms:





How to escape education's death valley:





Next time, you could use those videos to defend or strengthen your view point.


----------



## Niche (Dec 28, 2013)

katielucille said:


> Sigh... Why would I respect an opinion based from ignorance? I love hearing other people's opinions, that's why I'm here. "Ignorance is the curse of God; knowledge is the wing wherewith we fly to heaven." Food for thought!


 No! PaintItBlack is *NOT *ignorant! Why? Please read my last message!


----------



## Dimmie (Nov 17, 2013)

anything you want to do in life will take dedication, insight, and discipline...thats alot of what uni teaches you and what a degree shows people. It also offers a certified learning experience, meaning quality control. You cant make a habit of dropping out, sometimes you have to go thru the pain...tell your parents the truth.


----------

